# anybody used pirelli p zero tyres ?



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Tyres are up for change and I was thinking about something different. Away from the Bridgestone RE070 RFT

ive used p zeros before but not in anything that rips up tarmac like a GTR 

so gents, your thoughts please 

thanks


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Tyres are up for change and I was thinking about something different. Away from the Bridgestone RE070 RFT

ive used p zeros before but not in anything that rips up tarmac like a GTR 

so gents, your thoughts please 

thanks


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, they nearly killed me in my R33 

As I have said on soooooooooooooo many occasions YOUR car, the GTR was designed to run on run flats, so don't put it anything other than a Run flat as you say "it rips up the tarmac" hence why Nissan went to Bridgestone (another Japanese company) to get them to design the tyre for the car !!

Leave the MPSS to the Frogs and the Pirelli's to the Italians


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had them, switched from factory dunlops to pzero's.

The peeps were much better in the wet than the dunlops, but not as good in the dry.

I went stage 4 and they started to struggle to put the power down however they were probably past their best at that point.

The mclaren mp4-12c boys take off the 305/30/20 pzero rears that come with it from the factory so you can often find someone selling a rear pair brand new for £250 - fronts are harder to find in the right size for less than retail.


Just swapped for MPSS as Michelin are offering a £100 fuel card until the end of April for a set of 4. Got them from formula 1 auto centre for £940 fitted and a £100 fuel token.


They seem great, but I always find a new set of tyres transforms the car compared to an old set with 10+k miles on.

I thought the pzeros were good, but the only reason you'd go for them over mpss is if you can source them significantly cheaper.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Drop [email protected] & Sam88101 a line as they both have Pirellis on the GTRs


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks mate, 
Saw a write up from sumo power really rating them so thought I'd see if there were any personal experiences


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got them on my X5. More torque than my GTR. But not sure I can offer much comparison


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Steve said:


> Nope, they nearly killed me in my R33


Really? How?

Steve I've read some of your posts in relation to tyres and had a feeling you'd be one of the first to tell me to stick with the RE070s


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have tried them during a tyre comparison test and personally would not recommend them unless you are using the car for shopping locally!

They are like treacle on track and jelly off track.

For what you want the tyre is MPSS without the square set up


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have tried them during a tyre comparison test and personally would not recommend them unless you are using the car for shopping locally!
> 
> They are like treacle on track and jelly off track.
> 
> For what you want the tyre is MPSS without the square set up


Valuable information. Cheers

Are the MPSS better than the Bridgestone RE070s?

Also, what do you mean when you say " without the square set up" ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Bear in mind that the MPSS are not runflats and the Bridgestone's are. The RE70's are not the tyre that any UK GT-R came into the country with because they were very 'edgy' in the wet and cold. If you want a runflat then buy the Dunlop's that were the OEM fitment.

One tyre test I did was in the link attached
Toyo Tyre Test on Nissan GT-R

The MPSS should be 275/35 R20Z 102Y front and 305/30 R20Y 103Y rears. The square set up in my opinion doesn't give the right fed back the GT-R was designed to do with the initial understeer that can then be corrected to mild oversteer with practice.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Iv always ran p zeros on my cars, dunlops are for girl ;p


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have tried them during a tyre comparison test and personally would not recommend them unless you are using the car for shopping locally!
> 
> They are like treacle on track and jelly off track.
> 
> For what you want the tyre is MPSS without the square set up


My God John, steady we are agreeing again !! Must be the age thing ! LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

stixGTR said:


> Really? How?
> 
> Steve I've read some of your posts in relation to tyres and had a feeling you'd be one of the first to tell me to stick with the RE070s


You got it Buddy, THE ONLY REAL TYRE FOR THE GTR !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sam88101 said:


> Iv always ran p zeros on my cars, dunlops are for girl ;p


Like it !!! Shall I ??? Nope I getter behave


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

borat52 said:


> I've had them, switched from factory dunlops to pzero's.
> 
> The peeps were much better in the wet than the dunlops, but not as good in the dry.
> 
> ...


What do you mean re: the 12C boys take off P-Zero...etc? To put on Corsas?

Also, can you point me in the direction of someone selling a pair (presumably almost new then) for £250 please.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I fitted 285 front and 335 rear PZeros on my Advans and have been happy with them. Less noise and much nicer ride than the run flats, and no real downside. Better in the wet too.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

For daily use I really rated the MPSS in the 275/305 combo.
That would be my choice.

Good all round road tyre.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are looking for summer only tyres. You should definitely give the Michelin Pilot® Super Sport a try. It gives you lots of grip on tarmac and confidence in wet. And the Pilot Sport A/S 3, it breaks very well in both wet and dry and it is good enough for winter driving.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Naranja said:


> What do you mean re: the 12C boys take off P-Zero...etc? To put on Corsas?
> 
> Also, can you point me in the direction of someone selling a pair (presumably almost new then) for £250 please.


I have seen these on ebay for that price,,, does seem like a lot of tyre for the money


----------

